# Amber sex-links



## OliviaE

Hi I have amber sex-link chicks and I was wondering their personality and what color their eggs r and just stuff like that 
Thanks
Olivia


----------



## Apyl

I read that they lay a brown egg. As for temperment , as wil any breed I guess it would depend how much you interact with them.


----------



## Energyvet

They're career girls. Very curious. Will likely never go broody.


----------



## RiverOtter54

OliviaE said:


> Hi I have amber sex-link chicks and I was wondering their personality and what color their eggs r and just stuff like that
> Thanks
> Olivia


Huge brown eggs from my gold comet....shes a bitch...dont want to be touched unless SHE wants it....but is very sweet follows me every where...she hates our yorkie and chases him every chance she gets..avoids the grandchildren...would sell her soul for whole kernal corn or cheese...


----------



## RiverOtter54

RiverOtter54 said:


> Huge brown eggs so big the egg carton wont close


----------



## AlexTS113

I think that they are dependable layers that lay large brown eggs.


----------



## Energyvet

They do have great personalities as well.


----------



## Nm156

Amber links are part of the ISA family they are almost the same as the ISA Brown except bred for better foraging since the browns were developed for cages.
Although my ISA Browns have no problem foraging and tearing stuff up.

https://townlinehatchery.com/product/amberlink/


----------



## robin416

Nothing like someone having the breed I just picked up for understanding their personalities.


----------



## seminole wind

RiverOtter54 said:


> Huge brown eggs from my gold comet....shes a bitch...dont want to be touched unless SHE wants it....but is very sweet follows me every where...she hates our yorkie and chases him every chance she gets..avoids the grandchildren...would sell her soul for whole kernal corn or cheese...


My sweetest hen was an Ameraucana who never wanted to be touched. She was so sweet I cried buckets when she died.


----------



## chickenqueen

My most favorite hen was an Ameracauna/Cochin mix.When I put her in the nursery she would cry and I would go get her and hold her.When I started to let the youngens out to roam the yard,she would come to the window I sit by and jump up and down and cry(her name was Crybaby) to get my attention and I would get her and hold her.She didn't like the other chickens and would hide in a clump of grass.I moved her into the house.That caused a big fight so I had to put her out.She couldn't handle it and it killed her.That was in 2011 and I am still heartbroken over her.I loved that little chicken dearly(now I'm crying thinking about her).


----------



## robin416

That hurts me, CQ. Chickens so seldom imprint on humans like that.


----------



## Nm156

Just picked up an Amberlink,i got the one that had the worst case of pasty but I've ever seen.


----------



## Nm156

I got 97% of it off there.


----------



## robin416

Peep doesn't look like it feels bad so maybe the TLC is all it needs.


----------



## nannypattyrn

One of my babies has it too. For now, I'm just going to TLC with a little dawn soap and vaseline and just watch her.


----------



## Nm156

I just get a warm trickle of water going and rinse it off.It takes a little bit to loosen up.Then usually it isn't a issue.


----------



## seminole wind

I just cut it off. 

CQ that's sad. I've had something like that happen and I cried buckets too. Sometimes $hit just happens . Nothing anyone says makes ya feel better, well, maybe a pet chicken person like us!


----------

